# Another Clip of GM Presas



## MJS (Dec 1, 2006)

Came across this clip of Prof. Presas doing some stick disarms. Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! It helps me remember just how smooth and natural he was with the stick.


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for sharing! It helps me remember just how smooth and natural he was with the stick.


 
You're welcome! 

I had the chance to attend a few seminars (not as many as I would've liked) with the Prof. and every single time, I was always amazed at what I saw him doing.  The man was a wealth of knowledge and is greatly missed.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2006)

He is alway smooth and has such great techniques.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

He was simply an awesome martial artist.  Truly one of the best.  He was even better in person than on video.  My stick, blade and empty hand techniques were dramatically influenced by Professor Presas and continue to be influenced by his top students.


----------

